# Guess the boxster ?



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Can anyone tell me what spec wheels these are on this Boxster ?

Ta in advance

James


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

19s I think, dunno on model name etc, nice though 8)


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Are they the same ones that ResB has on his 997?

Maybe worth a pm


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

They are 19" Carrera S Wheels, a Â£1k option


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Fantastic 8)

Cheers folks.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

NickP said:


> Are they the same ones that ResB has on his 997?
> 
> Maybe worth a pm


That porsche is too die for!!! I like that alot...


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Are they not the standard Boxster S wheels?


----------



## jamesl (May 15, 2002)

Standard wheels are 18". Those wheels are 19's.

James


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Same wheels, 19" - different width and offset to ResB's car.

No good for a 986 though James :wink: Anything bgger than 18" makes the car feel very skittish and it'll lose that delicacy of handling

Dave


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I prefer these


----------



## Patrick Graystone (Feb 5, 2006)

jbell said:


> I prefer these


are they the turbo alloys?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Yes off new 997T. As a die hard Porsche fan, I think these rims are awful.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Seem to be very common/popular in US where of course everything is so tasteful.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

garyc said:


> Yes off new 997T. As a die hard Porsche fan, I think these rims are awful.


Couldn't agree more. Really spoil the car...nasty, tacky and cheap looking.

Dave


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

The Carrera S wheels are awful IMO, the turbo wheels are not so bad. The best rims are the 19" Carrera Classic, a simple 5 spoke.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

For me simple is best - and these fit the bill:










These work for me too (love the colour combo)

http://www.wheelenhancement.com/getpic.php?pic=54_166_Mexico Blue.jpg

Classic:

http://www.wheelenhancement.com/getpic.php?pic=47_166_Black.jpg

Here is full line up of Porker rims by model:

http://www.wheelenhancement.com/index.php?t=Wheels

I see one can get the new 997 rim in chrome...


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Yes off new 997T. As a die hard Porsche fan, I think these rims are awful.
> ...


Ditto that.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

well that car is a S

would love to have a 997

why do you ask?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> For me simple is best - and these fit the bill:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a truly gay spoiler, through. What the fuck were they thinking?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > For me simple is best - and these fit the bill:
> ...


Something along the lines of FIA GT racing homologation. You know: winning a few races. Improve the breed etc. Oh, and posting the sort of lap times that no R8 drivers will never see. Whilst the R8 development team are at Ikea looking at innovative lighting solutions. :lol:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Oof, fighting talk. lol :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

garyc said:


> ....*Whilst the R8 development team are at Ikea looking at innovative lighting solutions* :lol:


Sh*t - that's my bedtime cuppa all over the lappy screen   

Dave


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

garyc said:


> Here is full line up of Porker rims by model:
> 
> http://www.wheelenhancement.com/index.php?t=Wheels


That link takes you back, remember these on the old 928? Dream car at the time, had a (passenger) shot on one when I was 16 and it was my first real feeling of a fast sports car and the accelaration. Ahhhhh


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

jbell said:


> The Carrera S wheels are awful IMO, the turbo wheels are not so bad. The best rims are the 19" Carrera Classic, a simple 5 spoke.


I agree  (not that the Carrera S wheels are awful - but that the Carrera Classics are the nicest IMO)


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

jam said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > The Carrera S wheels are awful IMO, the turbo wheels are not so bad. The best rims are the 19" Carrera Classic, a simple 5 spoke.
> ...


I think you might be a little biased :wink:


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

garyc said:


> Yes off new 997T. As a die hard Porsche fan, I think these rims are awful.


Agree, the TT rims really do not look that nice. Any of the other rims look good... especially the XRR sport wheel's like mine :wink:


----------

